# Judge rules Arizona's non-resident cap unconstitutional



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Ogre, What you described is no different than any deer/doe permit lottery or elk lottery in Michigan. There are lots of landowners in the Pigeon River area that own elk lands that have never received an elk permit.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Ditto what H-R said.

Arizona also has a point-system, just like Michigan does for bear. 

And, I might argue, ownership of land does not, and should not, automatically entitle a person to hunt game species frequenting those lands. Remember, wildlife belongs to the public..... not the landowner.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

We may be hearing more about this topic from the other states.

Arizona court decision could affect Oregon's tag process

The ruling casts a shadow over Oregon and other states that show favoritism to their own residents in the issuing of hunting tags. Oregon, in fact, is even more parochial than Arizona, limiting non-residents to no more than 5 percent of the tags available in controlled deer and elk hunts.

http://www.registerguard.com/news/2004/07/22/e5.od.stahlbergcol.0722.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bill seeks to protect states hunting rights

LINCOLN, Neb.  U.S. Sen. Ben Nelson, D-Neb., visited a wildlife area Monday to tout his bill meant to preserve the right of states to set hunting and fishing regulations.

Theres enough work in Washington for the feds to do, Nelson said Monday during a stop near Branched Oak Lake. They dont need to start getting involved in pheasant and deer.

http://www.rgj.com/news/stories/htm...ocal+News&sp5=RGJ.com&sp6=news&sp7=local_news


----------

